# I need a new lawn mower...



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

And would love some opinions and suggestions for a rotary mower. I currently have a Honda quadra cut system, and it's been great for the most part, but now it seems like it's not cutting very well and lifting stolons and etc. I cut at 1.5" in the front and 2" in the back. I've noticed since my lawn has become thicker and somewhat leveled the front, it's not cutting as well, even the back which I've done nothing to the ground other than fertilizer and water. I replaced my blades about a week ago, so it's not the blades. I hate having to go over the same spot twice sometimes 3 times to get some of the grass that wasn't cut right. You can also feel it "dragging" in certain areas that need to be cut again. Maybe it's the power of the mower and I need a stronger one? Thanks


----------



## LCNFL (Jul 20, 2018)

I can't speak much to your issues. But as for a mower recommendation I just went through the review process a few months ago. It basically came down between the Toro and the Honda HRX217. Everything I read said the Honda engine is far superior and since that is basically the heart of the mower it made sense to me to get the best engine I could.

I've had it just over 4 months now and it is easily the best mower I've ever owned. It has plenty of power to cut through my St. Augustine/Bahai mix. I would give this mower 5 out 5 stars.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Appreciate it @LCNFL


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

I moved a year ago. Was ready to make the jump to a reel. I found out although I'm ready for a reel, my yard wasn't. Been working on leveling last tear and this. Should be good to go with reel next year. I'm a researcher to a fault as I have a feeling many of you are. I found a toro gem. Toro pro stripe 560 rotary. Absolutely perfect for those who want the look but not quite ready to go reel low. Range of cut is .51 - 2.36. Lowest I've seen in a good rotary. I am looking for a GM1600 for next cutting season but would highly recommend this for those in between. Not exactly cheap for a rotary at $1800 but I wouldn't hesitate to purchase again


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Do you have the Honda HRX217VKA or HYA?


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Pic of mower, engine and stripper. Notice no back wheels.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Excuse the lawn. In middle of scalp and level. Better pics to come.


----------



## 501Guy (May 11, 2018)

Suaverc118 said:


> And would love some opinions and suggestions for a rotary mower. I currently have a Honda quadra cut system, and it's been great for the most part, but now it seems like it's not cutting very well and lifting stolons and etc. I cut at 1.5" in the front and 2" in the back. I've noticed since my lawn has become thicker and somewhat leveled the front, it's not cutting as well, even the back which I've done nothing to the ground other than fertilizer and water. I replaced my blades about a week ago, so it's not the blades. I hate having to go over the same spot twice sometimes 3 times to get some of the grass that wasn't cut right. You can also feel it "dragging" in certain areas that need to be cut again. Maybe it's the power of the mower and I need a stronger one? Thanks


As far as rotary pushmowers go, It's hard to beat the cut quality of a Honda or Toro, assuming nothing is wrong with the mower or whatever. I assume your cutting blade has been sharpened properly and has no spacer missing, if there is a spacer on the 2 blade setup. (Don't want the blade to be recessed up into the deck)

With what you're describing, I would first measure to be sure that the rake of the blade from the front of the mower to the rear isn't out of whack. You probably already know this, but I f the blade isn't at least slightly lower when it's at the front of the mower as opposed to when the same blade tip is at the rear of the mower, then the cutting blade is rubbing the top of the cut grass when the rear of the mower passes over it. All the cutting should happen from the front half of the mower, while the rear half (of the blade path) should clear the grass without cutting further or grazing it.

I had this happen with a previous mower: a Honda with the plastic deck, which I loved because it was so light... as it got older (10years old or so) the deck started cracking. It still mowed fine at first, but as the crack got worse, the engine weight caused the rear of the engine - and the blade - to drop in the rear. The mower barely had enough power to cut.

I finally realized what was happening, which was that the rake was out of whack. The front of the deck was cutting and then the same blade of grass was cut again as the rear of the mower passed over. The whole deck was cutting, which was a huge drain on power and the grass looked awful.

Odds are that this is not what's happening with your cut, but it's worth checking, which is simple to do.

At the end of the day, something is causing a good cutting mower to cut poorly.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I was in a similar situation recently. The lawn was much thicker than my previous house and my old Husquvarna wasn't getting the job done. I did countless hours of research and settled on the toro Timemaster. The price is higher than most of the Honda's but I have not regretted my decision. I have mowed from 4.25" down to 2.25" and the Timemaster handled it like a champ. The 223cc engine is a beast. If it is not out of your budget I would highly recommend the Timemaster.


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

Bermuda is tough on a rotary especially if you are cutting that low..All you did was shorten the life of it by putting it through that IMO..I mow my bermuda pretty high with my honda..Late winter/early spring when I start bringing my mower blade down to your height of cut to scalp it, You can tell its putting a beating on that honda motor..I know people who just use lawn companies once a yr to come and scalp their bermuda lawn because its hard on a homeowner style mower.Huge piles of bermuda clippings!


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Jwsjr said:


> Pic of mower, engine and stripper. Notice no back wheels.


That's pretty nice!


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

501Guy said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> > And would love some opinions and suggestions for a rotary mower. I currently have a Honda quadra cut system, and it's been great for the most part, but now it seems like it's not cutting very well and lifting stolons and etc. I cut at 1.5" in the front and 2" in the back. I've noticed since my lawn has become thicker and somewhat leveled the front, it's not cutting as well, even the back which I've done nothing to the ground other than fertilizer and water. I replaced my blades about a week ago, so it's not the blades. I hate having to go over the same spot twice sometimes 3 times to get some of the grass that wasn't cut right. You can also feel it "dragging" in certain areas that need to be cut again. Maybe it's the power of the mower and I need a stronger one? Thanks
> ...


The blades we're new out of the box. I just put them on and used a torque wrench. Is it possible they are not put on right? 
But I also mentioned or maybe I mentioned to my wife, when I got thicker spots I feel the resistance and know it's already not cutting well. 
I can try and move it to 2" and see how that works. I applied PGR last week so it may fill in more but not grow in height.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I'll send a picture in the morning when I have a chance to take a couple pics of the lawn. I mean it looks good still, but other enjoying the mow.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

The standard HRR216 has a 160cc motor, and the the HRX217 has a 190cc motor. Big difference in power. I picked my HRR216 up literally a few months old (8 months old) on Letgo for $225. I've seen the HRX217's in the $350-$500 range and Toro Timemasters for $550-$650 and Toro Super Recyclers for $200-$400 (depending on age)


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Suaverc118 said:


> 501Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Suaverc118 said:
> ...


The blades might need to be flipped over, not using the sharp side to cut? Just a thought.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

@DR_GREENTHUMB , hot damn, I better take a look at that. Thanks


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

They look right to me...


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

@DR_GREENTHUMB . This looks good


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Suaverc118 said:


> They look right to me...


I'm gonna out on a limb and suggest not using the other green mower on Bermuda. I would say it does not have enough power and might bog down causing a clicking sound.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Suaverc118 said:


> They look right to me...


It was a longshot, but I gave it the old college try...


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

:lol: :thumbup:


TN Hawkeye said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> > They look right to me...
> ...


----------



## Tony81 (Jul 11, 2019)

Sorry for bringing up this old thread again but a quick question: Is the ProStripe a front wheel drive unit? Rear discharge/no mulching option? It kinda seems it would mulch a good bit anyway with those blades? looking at this mower as well


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

It's driven by the rear roller. There's isn't a mulch option that Ive been able to find. It's a great rotary tho.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

So...I hate to be the one to have to tell you this, but I believe your mower blades were not re-installed correctly.

I am basing this on seeing them mounted as you have them in the picture, but I believe the lower is upside down.

Looking from the front of the mower, the upper blade should have the angled portion to the rear on the left, and conversely, the angled side should be to the front on the right hand side.

On the lower blade, the curled portion of the blade should be facing down and curling towards the front on the left hand side, and on the right side, the curled portion should be in the front, and curled down towards the rear (curl should be facing the rear of the mower, and facing down).

The special washer also has to be installed with the curl away from the head of the bolt, facing the spindle.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh, I did not catch the date on the original post.

Anyway, I still think the OP put his lower blade on upside down when he installed the new set of blades.... :lol: :nod:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I sure hope he figured that out before he bought a new lawn mower.... :? :lol:


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

LCNFL said:


> I can't speak much to your issues. But as for a mower recommendation I just went through the review process a few months ago. It basically came down between the Toro and the Honda HRX217. Everything I read said the Honda engine is far superior and since that is basically the heart of the mower it made sense to me to get the best engine I could.
> 
> I've had it just over 4 months now and it is easily the best mower I've ever owned. It has plenty of power to cut through my St. Augustine/Bahai mix. I would give this mower 5 out 5 stars.


I have one i bought in 2007. Still going strong but moved to a reel this year.


----------

